# Well Going To Get Rb Piranhas But I Also Might Want A Few Other Fish



## asastorm (Dec 3, 2016)

Getting 6 red bellies in a 125 gallon tank I have the spot its dark but I have lighting for the plants to grow which they ned for maybe hiding or nesting. Also have the heating and the filter already done. They have plenty of places to hide. Also I need a way to do water changes so the 2 things I need to know are

Can they be housed with other fish and if so what fish(no pacus please)
How do you do your water changes without getting nipped


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Any other fish will eventually become food... could be a day, could be a year.

They will only typically bite if they are cornered or out of water. Mine always stay on the opposite side of the tank during cleaning. If you have a proper gravel vac, your hands will never be in the water.


----------

